# And if you gaze for long...



## Sxejn Karlson

Hello, I just started learning Hebrew and am curious as to how the following quotes by F. Nietzche would be translated.  "And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you"  AND  "You [one] must have chaos within you to give birth to a dancing star"


----------



## scriptum

Sxejn Karlson said:


> Hello, I just started learning Hebrew and am curious as to how the following quotes by F. Nietzche would be translated. "And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you" AND "You [one] must have chaos within you to give birth to a dancing star"


ואם תצפה זמן רב אל תוך תהום, גם התהום תצפה אל תוכך
אדם חייב להכיל כאוס בתוך עצמו כדי להוליד כוכב רוקד​


----------



## Sxejn Karlson

Hey, thanks a lot scriptum! Just curious, is the second line "one must have chaos within to give birth to a dancing star"? and what does that translate out to exactly? thanks


----------



## scriptum

Sxejn Karlson said:


> is the second line "one must have chaos within to give birth to a dancing star"?


Yes, of course.


Sxejn Karlson said:


> and what does that translate out to exactly?


Sorry, I don't understand the question...


----------



## Sxejn Karlson

Does that translate word for word, with the phrase I gave? I am curious as to what others here have to say about your translation, just to make sure its correct, which I assume it is, but just to er on the safe side. Thanks!


----------



## Flaminius

I take you want a word-for-word translation for the second sentence.  Here it goes:



> אדם חייב להכיל כאוס בתוך עצמו כדי להוליד כוכב רוקד


adam chajav lehakhil ka'os betokh `atsmo kdej leholid kokhav roqed.
man have toContain chaos inside himself inOrder toGiveBirthTo star dancing


----------



## Sxejn Karlson

Well its a quote by a famous philosopher..if there is a more eloquent way that makes sense to translate in into hebrew, that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Sxejn Karlson

What does this mean word for word? (directly translated) אדם חייב להכיל כאוס בתוך עצמו כדי להוליד כוכב רוקד And does it directly communicate the sort of metaphorical meaning behind the quote "one must have chaos within to give birth to a dancing star"?  thanks!


----------



## Flaminius

Hi Sxejn,

Take a look at my previous post #6 for a transcription and a gross.  If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## Sxejn Karlson

Ah, thank you!   Two questions:  1) Could you perhaps tell me where the stress (accent) is on each word 2) Is it possible you could write it with the vowel markers? (tzeirei, kamatz, kubutz ect ect.) MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Flaminius

1. Except for _adam_ and _ka'os_, all words have the stress on the last syllable.
2. Sorry, my knowledge of vowel markers is very passive.  I even don't remember the name of each symbol.  I can just read them.


----------

